# GoPro test video



## RootDKJ (Apr 7, 2010)

Here's my 1st GoPro video.The camera is super easy to use and just watch the raw videos.  Editing is another story, but I'm sure I'll get better at it.

I went for a quick spin on the woods behind my house.  The trails there aren't maintained at all and hardly even see nay foot traffic.  I got stuck twice on the small hill because I sank in to the dirt.  The first half of the video is using the handle bar mount, the second part on my helmet.  I forgot to release the lockout on my front shock going up to the stop sign, so that part is a little more jittery.  Let me know which view you like best.

For some reason, the embedded player isn't showing the option to watch in 720P, but that's the native resolution and you can choose that option if you go full screen.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 7, 2010)

Pretty smooth pic when it's on the handlebars. Go hit a few 2-3 foot jumps so I can see how the pic is then.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 8, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Pretty smooth pic when it's on the handlebars. Go hit a few 2-3 foot jumps so I can see how the pic is then.


I actually like the helmet mount view better, but I don't like the feel of the camera's weight on there, plus I'm nervous that it might get caught on a low branch.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 8, 2010)

The best POV MTB videos that I've seen incorporate several different mounting positions into one video.  I'm not sure how easy that is to do, but it can get kinda boring if there's too much from one view.  Guys have gotten pretty creative with mounting spots, including top tube, down tube, seat stay, chain stay, seat post, even fork leg... You get the idea.  Obviously some spots are more precarious for the camera than others.   Some options work best with the camera pointing backwards, but that seems best when there's someone following you, or maybe if you have rear suspension and can see it moving.

If you haven't already check out MTBR for some ideas, here's just one thread with a bunch:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=602287

BTW - I liked the results of both mounts in your video...


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 9, 2010)

bvibert said:


> The best POV MTB videos that I've seen incorporate several different mounting positions into one video.  I'm not sure how easy that is to do, but it can get kinda boring if there's too much from one view.  Guys have gotten pretty creative with mounting spots, including top tube, down tube, seat stay, chain stay, seat post, even fork leg... You get the idea.  Obviously some spots are more precarious for the camera than others.   Some options work best with the camera pointing backwards, but that seems best when there's someone following you, or maybe if you have rear suspension and can see it moving.
> 
> If you haven't already check out MTBR for some ideas, here's just one thread with a bunch:
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=602287
> ...



After riding yesterday and and just bombing straight over the rocks on the downhills versus weaving a path around them I would love to aim a camera at the fork to watch the travel on the fork.


----------



## powpig2002 (Apr 9, 2010)

handlebar. i think i saw jimmy hoffa. the sights on a nature ride in n.j.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 9, 2010)

sweet!  nice job...gots to get me one


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 9, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> sweet!  nice job...gots to get me one


If you're a rei member, you can get 20% off until 4/18.


----------

